# Hatch date - 25th December :)



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I actually have a tiny fellow who hatched on 25th December, X'mas day 

He is actually the last one in 2010 

It registered in my "fast" brain cells just now while going through the sheet 

Yes, photos will come soon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome Christmas Day baby! We'll look forward to pictures of you!

Terry


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

What a good Christmas present, a joy that you will have for years to come.
Dave


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Does not stay still in front of the camera




























and here with foster father


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, I love him!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh how cute!!! I miss my pigeons... 

Dawn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a beautiful little one! More pics, please, when you can!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cutie. He is so big already.

Reti


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Here are some latest snaps...


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Cute...cute...cute!!!


----------

